# New FreeBSD User - OctoPkg Issue



## chiguy1256 (Jun 14, 2018)

On my FreeBSD guest when I try to install packages using OctoPkg, I get a message that says "There are no means to get administrator's credentials.  You'll need a su frontend like gksu or kdesu".  How do I fix this?  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 15, 2018)

On networkmgr they use security/doas. You could probably modify a couple of lines of their setup for your needs.:

Make sure that /usr/local/etc/doas.conf exists.  If not, create it.

touch /usr/local/etc/doas.conf

Make sure that doas.conf has something similar to this:
permit nopass keepenv root
permit :wheel
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd ifconfig
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd service


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 15, 2018)

Since the port came from kmoore I would assume octopkg comes from TrueOS. So it might not hurt to see how they are doing it.


----------



## chiguy1256 (Jun 15, 2018)

I wasn't aware that it came from TrueOS.  I TrueOS installed as VirtualBox guest as well.  Thank you.


----------

